# New additions to the Retro Room



## RailRider (Mar 8, 2014)




----------



## Sped Man (Mar 10, 2014)

Awesome retro room! It must have taken you a long time to accumulate such a collection of muscle bikes. I definitely like the room.


----------



## RailRider (Mar 13, 2014)

Yeah it is constantly changing and not always this organized, lol


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Mar 13, 2014)

Awesome I would love to have that much space! Very nice


----------



## RailRider (Mar 14, 2014)

This building is actually pretty small. I used to have a 30 x 50 at the old house. This one is about 30 x 24 with a small addition for junk storage.


----------

